# DeWalt DW735 Heavy-Duty 13" Three Knife, Two Speed Thickness Planer



## Obi

I own this planer. Have owned it for over 2 years and from the big box store, this is the best one available. 3 knives and plenty of power… almost too much. It's has so much power blowing the sawdust out, it blows out faster than my dust collection system can suck, so it blows the hose off the exhaust port.

Must need a bigger dust collection system for this item.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Good review! I am interested in buying this planer but I have read allot of reviews on Amazon and elsewhere that say the blades dull too quickly. Do any of you guys that own this planer find that to be true? I think allot of the people dulling the knives too quick are probably trying to hog off too much material at a time. Tool King has a great package deal…this planer, the matching stand, infeed and outfeed tables and an extra set of knives. http://www.toolking.com/dewalt_dw735pk1.aspx


----------



## AdMarkGuy

Noting your concerns on the DW735, you may want to consider the DW734. I purchased this system after strongly considering the 735 - have not looked back since. The primary difference is size, but if you can live with the size restraints, you and your pocketbook will be much happier.

Good Luck


----------



## SST

Thanks for all the info. That's really one of the great aspects of this site. It's such a good resource supported by "hands-on" people instead of marketers.

I believe this would be what I'd own if my budget permitted…and not just because it appears to work well. 
I mean, just look at it…it's soooo cool (it's yellow, for pete's sake). It just screams "I'm the baddest woodworker in the neighborhood".

I actually remember at the store as I walked past it, hearing it call out to me…"come back, Tom, you know you need me…"

Tools can do that, you know… -SST


----------



## odie

Thanks Tooldad, this is the one I have been wanting for a while. You have helped me with that discission.


----------



## Tangle

I've had mine for over 2 years and about 2500 B/F of all kinds of lumber. Keep the floor and rollers clean and don't take too much at a time. I don't think the knives go dull too fast but they do go dull and need to be turned. The tee- wrench with the magnet on the handle keeps you from cutting your fingers while changing the knives. It ain't the fastest but it sure does the smoothest job of planing.


----------



## bhack

Had mine 3 years, Love it. plenty power and knife change very easy.

Bill


----------



## Blake

I have this same planer and it is phenomenal.


----------



## juniorjock

I broke down and purchased the dw735 a while back. I got a killer deal on it (but that's a different story). It's done a great job for me. Once while using it I noticed the boards were going side-ways a little and not going through the planer like they should. I raised the top up and took a look at the rollers. They didn't seem that dirty, but I wiped them off with only a dry cloth. I haven't had any trouble since then. It's a great machine.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker

I have run almost 10,000 board feet of various woods through my Delta 735 and am still on the first set of blades. If you maintain the machine, use a dust collector and keep thing clean should run great. In addition I run my magnet over every piece of wood before it goes in to check for metal pieces. You would be amazed at how many nails, chain links and other assorted pieces of stuff I have found. One of those makes for a bad day with any planer.


----------



## Garry

I wish I had the same luck as most of you have had. Most of the time the first couple of hardwood boards(without Knots) through knic the knives. I have bad snipe on the left side of the outfeed if running 6 inch or less width boards.
I have had to replace the shroud over the kinives because of the chipout at the end of a board. The thin plastic tabs on the shroud break easily.
Biggest gripe is the brittle knives.


----------



## SteveM

Add me to the list of people happy with their purchase.


----------



## Freddo

This may be hard to believe but I purchased one in late Oct. 2003 and just built a cabinet to mount it on and started using it last month (2008). The reason?...time! It sat under a moving blanket behind my jointer for all that time after trying it out once or twice and realizing I needed to control the output of chips (they're nicely blown out of this unit). Anyway, out of the box, it setup fast. It's a SWEET unit and I highly recommend it. A bit pricey but well worth it I feel - the best rating of all available in its class at that time of purchase and now I know why. Very smooth cutting and great chip ejection. I have the extension tables and the hose accessory for getting all those chips that "shoot" out into the right container instead of the shop floor and just about everywhere else. I love it and look forward to planning a bunch of black walnut I've got waiting…


----------



## BarryW

I right there with you…good unit…lots of power…works as promised and provides a superb cut. Extension tables good…though even with those there is a little snipe…but that can be cured with length additions to the sides of the piece you're planing…I may have knicked a blade meaning I have a little line showing up on my wood after going through the planer…it may have come from a bad piece of wood I planed. Make certain your wood is brushed off and no little rocks stuck to it. Blades are easily replaced and double sided as well…so there isn't a problem getting a "smooth shave" so to speak.


----------



## flink

I finally unpacked mine! I'm hoping to start using it next weekend.


----------



## kordwood

I just bought the optional infeed and outfeed extension tables for this planer, and highly recommend them. If you shop around, you can get the pair for around $40.

As for blade life, I just flipped mine over for the first time after about three years of weekends. I don't take much off each pass, which might explain the long blade life.


----------



## m1garand

I just put one of these on order. Anxiously awaiting my new "toy".


----------



## CharlieK

I have the Rigid 13" planer and it leave a very nice finish. The thing I don't know about is SNIPE. I either have to waste 2"-3" from each end of every board that goes through or I have to hand plane out the snipe which kind of defeats the purpose of a planer.

So, my question about the Dewalt 735 is about snipe. How is it for that?

Thanks, Charlie


----------



## todd2

I bought the dw 735 in mar '08 and started using it the next day; it died the same day (I think the belt drive wasnt aligned properly from factory).... it started screeching, squealing and smoking - scared the HECK out of me. Exchanged it that same day for another.

Started using it again the following day (promised the wife I'd build a floorstanding mirror out of cocobolo if she'd let me buy the planer). Anyhow was getting snipe on both ends of the boards. I learned if you lift on the board as it passes out of the unit you can eliminate snipe most of the time on the end coming out of the planer but no luck on the infeeding end. So I decided to build my own infeed and outfeed tables (the Home Depot didnt have them in-store) - each


Code:


48" in length (because in often make things out of pine 2x4's & the unit is mounted on a 10' formica countertop). The infeed table has pretty much eliminated sniping on the outgoing end of boards but still no luck with the other end - I always get @1/64" -1/32" that continues

 2 1/2" into the leading side of boards.

I bought the unit based on reviews that promised virtually no sniping - but no such luck. Guess nothing is perfect.


----------



## odie

Thanks again … I just bought one at the Sacramento wood show. I got it from Sacramento Machinery who offered it at a lower price plus added goodies. I wish to add *the wieght is 92 pounds* not 75 pounds. It's a beast alright. Another added plus, it is *half as loud* as my old Delta. If you need a new planner … save a little longer and get this one.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker

I have run right at 10,000 board feet of lumber through my DeWalt 735 and am still on the orginial set of blades. Take lighter cuts and check all boards for any nails or other nasty items.


----------



## firesidewoodworker

I purchased the DeWalt 735 about two weeks ago, but just got the chance to play with it yesterday. I planed a few boards of black walnut. I had about 1/32" snipe on the end of a long board because I didn't support it too well as it exited. The next pass remedied that problem, and the boards came out with beautifully planed surfaces. I was very pleased with my first run.


----------



## wateroperator

I bought mine about two weeks ago. I ran about 50 bf through it. did a nice job on the dry boards but I think I just about wore the knives out on a couple of knotty wet pieces. I found a guy who gave me some red oak thats been sitting outside uncovered for a few years…but I love the machine.


----------



## Weekend_Carpenter

I have a question, and a quick story on the awesome deal I got on mine… I can't help but share it… and I think that you guys will understand…

I went to Lowes the other day, and they had this planer on the clearance table for $399… no box, and missing an allen wrench tee. Some guy bought it the day before, and brought it back because he didn't like it… I asked to talk to a manager, and when he came up to me after asking if I was the one interested in the planer, he said "$250, I will sell it to you for $250…" So I got it for $250 -$10 coupon that I had with me, +tax -$50 gift card through mail in rebate…. roughly around $190 for this bad boy 

Ok, so now my question. I wanted to try this thing out at home, and it cut real smooth, however just shaving off 1/32 the rollers seemed a little stiff, and I had to hold the top of the planer and feed with some force with the other hand. No "Snipe" or wordburn, or any funny noises from the motor. Is this normal to have to push really hard to feed wood through, or is there some special trick? I have heard of using some silicone spray, but not on the finishing surface as it can leave rings… I'm new to LJ, and to a planer, so if there is something I am missing, or not posting this in the right place, please let me know… Thanks!


----------



## tooldad

YOU THIEF!!!  My planer needs assistance about the time the blades are getting dull but still useable. Try flipping the blades and see if that improves it. At school when the kids are planing our routered signs and they overdo the painting, sometimes paint and/or glue will get on rollers impede forward motion. but usally changing or fiipping blades will help


----------



## Weekend_Carpenter

I can try that, however, it does this before the stock even reaches the blades, when it is on or off. When it is on, and starts going you can't really tell that it has gotten to the knives until you see the saw dust flurries jet out the back (lol which is really cool… FYI if you stand in their path on accident, its like being sand blasted…)... Any other ideas? Even at the price I got it at, I still have the DeWalt warranty, and I could call them…


----------



## tooldad

definitely take it in. They will try it out and tell you if it is working okay. I had one of the first years of that model. In fact mine was the first one the Kansas City repair shop saw. The sprocket on the drive side broke. Maybe try removing that cover now that I think about it. Mine just quit pulling wood through. Maybe yours has something jammed in it or bent. Let me know if that helps


----------



## Weekend_Carpenter

PROBLEM SOLVED!!! Aparently on the speed selector, if it is not fully engaded to one side or the other ( I thought it was) the rollers hang. Found the FAQ on Dewalt, so I guess I am not the ONLY Dit-ta-Dit!  It even fed itself and did an awesome job planing!


----------



## Weekend_Carpenter

Oh, and a, this may sound wierd, but does anyone still have the upc from the box that they would be willing to give up? Mine did not come with a box, or allen Tee thing or manual… but if I had the upc, I could send in the dewalt rebate… muhahaha


----------



## Joero

Ok ; That's it I'm sold.
Thank you all.
One last Question.
What's the opinion on a reconditioned unit from the factory?
It comes with a one tear warrenty.

Oh, and another thing… what do you think about extended warrenty's for this unit?

Thanks Joe


----------



## Darell

Got my DW735 for Christmas about 4 years ago. I've run a bunch of walnut and red oak through it as well as some hackberry, pine and hickory. Just turned the blades this past spring. I love this thing. I hook it up to one of those small single bag floor model Delta DC's and that works fine for the chips. Doesn't take long to fill the bag though. I tried the hose accessory but couldn't get it to seal tight on a trash can. A DC works much better. I bought the infeed and outfeed tables and have had very little snipe. I've found that you have to clean the rollers every now and then as they get coated with dust and don't pull as well. I just use a small dry towel to wipe them off. Built a mobile stand for it as it's heavy. If it ever craps out on me I'd buy another in a heartbeat. Awesome tool.


----------



## PowerToolGuy

I can say with all honesty, that this planer is the highest rated portable planer out there today. I have read reviews from Popular Woodworking, Tools of the Trade, Wood Magazine, and several other sources and no one has much if anything bad to say about this planer outside of it being a little on the heavy side. So if the extra weight doesn't bother you, I would say that you couldn't go wrong with this planer.


----------



## RogerLee

nice machine!!


----------



## BlankMan

Nice planer, I really like it when the knives are sharp but they nick easily. The very first time I used it on white maple and walnut the knives got a nick in them. I was planing about 40 linear ft. 6-7" wide and they nicked before I finished. There was no foreign contaminants involved, just wood. I contacted DeWalt and they sent me a replacement set but I doubt they'll do that every time they nick prematurely. If I could put a Shelix cutter head on it I would. I've seen quite a few reports of the knives nicking easily so I know this isn't an isolated incident. It doesn't appear DeWalt is addressing the issue either, so beware, you will go through a lot of $55 sets of knives, they are not sharpenable.

OK through further Google'ng I found that Byrd has a cutterhead for the DW735, as soon as they have it in stock with the bearings I'll probably be ordering one. I kept looking from time to time but it's not in their price list or catalog that I could find. The carbide knives I saw were $249 and that's over halfway to a Shelix. I like the inserts, I use a lot of them on my metal lathe and milling machine so being able to give a dull or chipped one a quarter turn and it's like new is the way to go.


----------



## LocalPride

The HD has this on clearance for $466….every other store I've seen now has it listed for $649. Thats a HUGE price gap…same model number…going to pick mine up today.


----------



## LocalPride

sorry…it was $411…$439 with tax. Can't wait to get it out of the box!


----------



## SCOTSMAN

Yes I have a friend who bought this one he complained it was very ,very , noisy otherwise it worked good.I have been thinking and can't fathom out how one machine can be accused of making the blades blunt quickly as opposed to another similar machine.I figure out maybe dewalt send it out with cheap blades anyway I am not ususally a big fan of dewalt preffering makita every time but I wish you well.Alistair


----------



## Geordie

Yep.. Nice machine but the knives really are crap. They cut real well and leave a nice finish when new but as BlankMan commented earlier, they nick very easily. I think that is due to the fact that they are honed with a secondary bevel which leaves them sharp but very thin and weak.
I am on my second set of blades in less than a year and have (carefully) cut only about 500 bdft of yellow pine and cypress so will either have to look out for better blades or scrap the DW and buy a "professional" machine.
Cheers all
Geordie


----------



## Geordie

I have just done some online research for aftermarket knives and came up with this site..
http://www.infinitytools.com/products.asp?dept=1345
They offer HSS and carbide blades that are claimed be be much better than the OEMs.
Has anyone tried these yet???
Geordie


----------



## Bob42

I got my 735 last fall and have run a lot of hard wood through it such as hard maple and oak mostly. About 400 bdft on the original blades. Aside from the high cost and weight I love it. It is much better to take lighter cuts with it. The power is more than most need and the exhaust is unbelievable. I do get some snipe and am thinking of taking off the extensions that came with it and making my own.


----------



## Tim_456

I picked mine up about two months ago and I couldn't be happier. It was a bit pricier than the others but based on the reviews and my experiences, this was worth every penny.


----------



## redalan

It a great planner the only thing I have had any problem with is where the fan is I do segmented turning if a piece come out of a ring or a knot off the board and goes in the dust system check your fan it will break them and burn the moter up


----------



## Viking

Just picked up a new DW735 at HD for $274 as they are closing them out. This is my first planer and I had a budget of $300 so this was a right deal at the right time for me. Can't wait to make some chips!

Viking - Colorado County, Texas


----------



## keldar

Sorry guys, i have not had a pleasant experience with this machine. Complete junk for my money. Unfortunately on my 3rd blade change (have not owned this very long). Blades don't last if your truly running some hardwood through it with any consistency. And changing the blades, well you'll get very famaliar with Dewalt's customer service hot-line (which is one of the only redeeming things about owning this machine). In changing the blades now for the 3rd time, i've stripped out 8 of the screws which hold the blades in, which has caused some definite down time, (p.s. i'm not one to strip screws out.) Dewalt has very nicely sent me plenty of screws and a set of blades but this doesn't do it for me. When i'm having to go buy screw extractors to possibly get screws out just to change the blades, i encourage anyone to spend your money elsewhere. Truly a shame though, because when the blades rarely are truly sharp and i have enough screws to hold them in the product provides a nice finish.


----------



## RandyinFlorida

I have a question for all you 735 owners.

What is the shortest length of wood you can run through your planer?

I have some small projects I want to work. The boards would be 8-1/2 inches long.


----------



## JoeinGa

I have the 735 and I figure that if I can see (and grab) the board from both ends while it's running thru the planer, it should be long enough. I hope that makes sense. 
.
8.5" would be way too short to run in my opinion.


----------



## tooldad

The rule in the school shop is 12" minimum on all major power tools. Some will allow 8, 9, or 10 inch min, mostly jointers. Most planers are 10". We tell students 12". We show segments of Marc Adams videos, and that is his minimum too, so it is consistent with students no matter what machine or brand of machine.


----------

